# ***OFFICIAL*** - 2008 MLB Regular Season / Playoffs / WORLD SERIES Discussion Thread



## T.B.

This is our OFFICIAL discussion thread for ALL things Major League Baseball! Regular season, playoffs, World Series coverage, etc. Discuss ANYTHING that comes to mind regarding MLB!

Should be an epic finish to the season, as well as post-season!

*HERE WE GO!*


----------


*MLB Teams*


----------



## UFCFAN33

Phillies Jamie Moyer(11-7) pitched a great game last night only allowing 3 hits in 7 innings. Madison and Romero came in and shut down the rest allowing Lidge(29) to come out and get the save. Phillies offense was once again quiet. Powerhouse Pat Burrell crushed a solo shot and lead the phils to a 1-0 win over SD 

Tonights Match up - Philadelphia (65-57) vs SD (47-75)

Kyle Kendrick(Phillies) (10-6) vs Reineke (SD)

Hopefully the phillies offense will wake up and show what they can really do. They have not been giving their pitchers any run support lately. San Diego has a few injuries so the phillies will need to capitalize off of that. Phillies are currently sitting 1 game behind the 1st mets. 
My prediction - Phillies win 9-2


----------



## MJB23

Red Sox FTW


----------



## The Legend

Like UFCFAN33 said the Phils need to start getting more run support for our pitchers especially Cole Hamels! Hey UFCFAN33 what do you think of J-Roll calling us Front Runners?


----------



## UFCFAN33

The Legend said:


> Like UFCFAN33 said the Phils need to start getting more run support for our pitchers especially Cole Hamels! Hey UFCFAN33 what do you think of J-Roll calling us Front Runners?


I really didn't think much of it. I missed him on Best Damn show. Ill have to find that clip.


----------



## The Legend

UFCFAN33 said:


> I really didn't think much of it. I missed him on Best Damn show. Ill have to find that clip.


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/

It is in the video part I didn't think much of it either because I root for them no matter what.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Usually by this time I am looking forward to next season. Just saw my Cubs play for the first time iin their 8-0 win over Atlanta. It was awesome. 

Go Cubs. I see Philly being a problem in the playoffs if our bats aren't hot other then that I don't think anyone in the NL can win a 7-game series against us with a home field advantage. 

In the AL I see the White Sox and Angels posing the biggest threats, but Anaheim might not be a threat when they come to Chicago.


----------



## Steph05050

im a braves fan...but i swear they killin me this year with all their extra inning games and losing by 1 run


----------



## UFCFAN33

Phillies beat that Nationals 5-4 thanks to Jason Werths solo shot! Hopefully the Mets lose tonight but they just got the lead back and are winning 4-3 over the Braves. Cmom you stinky Mets and lose this game. Lets go Phillies!!!


----------



## Hett

Go Rays


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett, what would you have said if someone told you that on August 20th the Tampa Bay Devil Rays and th Chicago Cubs would have the best record in their leagues. 

I would have probably been less surprised about the Cubs because of their mid-late season run last year, but the Rays are a huge surprise.

GO CUBBIES!!!


----------



## T.B.

Everyone that's into MLB....lets go out on a limb RIGHT NOW, and call the WORLD SERIES! YESSSSSSSS...

Who ya got?


----------



## 69nites

T.B. said:


> Everyone that's into MLB....lets go out on a limb RIGHT NOW, and call the WORLD SERIES! YESSSSSSSS...
> 
> Who ya got?


I don't know if I have it but I'd like to see the white sox and cubs go to the world series and have the sox take it 

it's a possibility.


----------



## The Legend

Phillies over Angels


----------



## MJB23

Red Sox are going to win


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I got the Cubs in 6 games over the White Sox.

Red Sox don't have the protection for Ortiz in the line-up now that Manny is gone and their pitching staff is becoming less effective by the day. 

The Angels will blow it in the playoffs as usual. 

And the Rays don't have the post season experience necessary to be a viable threat in the playoffs.

As for the NL, the Mets bullpen/pitching staff is their weakspot and that is not good come post-season play. The NL west is pretty average and the D-backs probably won't be a threat come October.

As for the wild-card, I am betting on the Phils locking that one up and they could pose problems because when they are on they are tough to beat. 

Great season, great season


----------



## T.B.

mjbish23 said:


> Red Sox are going to win


Ummmm....NO (might I add, your reasoning behind that post is ASTOUNDING). ManRam is history, and Ortiz isn't seeing NEARLY as many pitches as he did with him present. That was a deadly 1-2 combo in that lineup, but now the "1" of the sequence resides in Dodger Blue.

The pitching staff is really on a skid as of late as well. Did you see Beckett getting HAMMERED the other night? Dude was gone by the 2nd inning. Plus, his ERA is almost 4 1/2! OUCH. Paul Byrd is a shitty 3, with a 7-11 record...oh, and his ERA IS 4.55. Lester & Matsuzaka are the only ones you can count on right now.

My pick:


*Chicago Cubs* 
vs. 
*Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim*​
Cubs win it in 6 games.

Chicago has CRAZY depth on the hill! 

1. C. Zambrano (12-5, 3.38 ERA)
2. T. Lilly (12-6, 4.32 ERA)
3. R. Dempster (14-5, 2.92 ERA)
4. R. Harden (8-2, 2.04 ERA)
5. J. Marquis (8-7, 4.67 ERA)

Only place they could run into trouble in the post-season is with Marquis...he's hot and cold, and misses spots A LOT, thus the high earned run average.

Bullpen: they have the crazy stuff of Marmol, setting the table for Kerry Wood (25 SV). Plus, Cotts and Howry can be called on when needed.

That's DEEP.

OH, and their lineup & defense are ridiculous as well.

Soriano, Edmonds, and Fukudome patrolling the outfield...while Aramis and Lee hold the corners down, and up the middle you've got DeRosa and Theriot. STRONG. Soto behind the dish is underrated too, IMHO.

---

Anaheim's pitching is sometimes a little suspect, but their power offense wins them quite a few games.

Anderson, Hunter, Vladdie, Teixeira (good addition...even though he's hot & cold at times), Matthews...plus there's speed to burn as well with Figgins and Kendrick. Imagine if Anaheim still had Big "O" out @ short. MAN...

I just see Anaheim's staff stepping it up a bit in the post-season, keeping games close if the offense isn't there. But, when it's there, the Angels are a tough team to beat. ESPECIALLY if K-Rod gets a chance, it's basically lights out.

We'll see what happens though....like ZZ said, such a great season left ahead of us.

God, I love this game.


----------



## Steph05050

sucks now that braves dont have Teixeira anymore


----------



## MJB23

T.B. said:


> Ummmm....NO (might I add, your reasoning behind that post is ASTOUNDING). ManRam is history, and Ortiz isn't seeing NEARLY as many pitches as he did with him present. That was a deadly 1-2 combo in that lineup, but now the "1" of the sequence resides in Dodger Blue.
> 
> The pitching staff is really on a skid as of late as well. Did you see Beckett getting HAMMERED the other night? Dude was gone by the 2nd inning. Plus, his ERA is almost 4 1/2! OUCH. Paul Byrd is a shitty 3, with a 7-11 record...oh, and his ERA IS 4.55. Lester & Matsuzaka are the only ones you can count on right now.


A man can hope can't he? 

The lose of Manny and the 1-2 combo of Manny/Ortiz reminds me of Nomar Garceieppara and Mo Vaughn. It was the same thing back then but the Red Sox were able to bounce back, it just took some time.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Hett, what would you have said if someone told you that on August 20th the Tampa Bay Devil Rays and th Chicago Cubs would have the best record in their leagues.
> 
> I would have probably been less surprised about the Cubs because of their mid-late season run last year, but the Rays are a huge surprise.
> 
> GO CUBBIES!!!


I would have told you to **** off. Some of my friends were predicting a 3rd place AL East finish, all I was hoping for was a .500 record.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Phillies had a nice victory over the Cubs last night and thank god the mets lost. Moyer will take on Marshall and hopefully earn that win today! Go Phills!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I will take a 2-2 split in that series with the Phils. Just looking to stay healthy and ahead in the central race down the stretch. We have the hardest remaining schedule.


----------



## Hett

Another home sweep for the Rays.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:We got shut out by Oswalt and the 'Stros...


----------



## Hett

I don't know how the Rays won tonight, but they did, huge win!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

That was a huge win for the Rays, Joe Maddon called it the biggest of the 86 to date. 

Cubs are in freefall mode right now I am hoping weekend starts from Zambrano and Harden will get the emotion back in this team to finish out the regular season with home field in the playoffs. We need it bad.

I AM NERVOUS!!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

well atleast the 'stros are making the end of the season interesting again but i doubt well get in the playoffs.


----------



## Hett

Rays win! Almost got into a fight with a Red Sox fan, damn bandwagoning Sox fans.


----------



## 69nites

we're well on our way to a white sox/cubs world series .


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Cubs magic number stays at 2 or is it 3? Ah hell, I don't remember. Is the AL west the worst division in baseball? I think the Angels will be out in the first round. They padded their record all year against horrile teams.

Gotta agree with you Hett on the bandwagon Sox fans. I am sure the Cubs fans will seem the same way if we ever win another series too. :dunno:


----------



## 69nites

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Cubs magic number stays at 2 or is it 3? Ah hell, I don't remember. Is the AL west the worst division in baseball? I think the Angels will be out in the first round. They padded their record all year against horrile teams.
> 
> Gotta agree with you Hett on the bandwagon Sox fans. I am sure the Cubs fans will seem the same way if we ever win another series too. :dunno:


there are a lot of bandwagon Chicago fans. People hop back and forth between the cubs and the sox as one is doing better than the other.

But then there's the real Cubs fans. Arguably the best fans in baseball.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I was actually talking about the Red Sox fans...just too clairfy. I agree though. Most Cubs fans (that I have met and considered actual CUbs fans) are great. But as much as I hate to admit it, Cardinal fans are pretty awesome too.


----------



## StDrgn

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> But as much as I hate to admit it, Cardinal fans are pretty awesome too.


Cards fans are the best. It just seems that, as a whole, the Cubs' fans are rowdy and obnoxious. It may not be entirely true, just what it seems like from St. Louis.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I don't speak form experience, but I imagine the road fans for the Cubs are completely different then the home town fans. I bet that most of the road fans are not the biggest fans and just are obnoxious fans looking to get drunk at a baseball stadium. 

I can't wait to go to Chicago to see my Cubbies play at Wrigley. I just wish that Chicago was near a beach so I could make that trip all the time. Two of my favorite things.


----------



## 69nites

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I don't speak form experience, but I imagine the road fans for the Cubs are completely different then the home town fans. I bet that most of the road fans are not the biggest fans and just are obnoxious fans looking to get drunk at a baseball stadium.
> 
> I can't wait to go to Chicago to see my Cubbies play at Wrigley. I just wish that Chicago was near a beach so I could make that trip all the time. Two of my favorite things.


Near a beach?

not that I swim in lake michigan but we do have beaches you know


----------



## Hett

Rays in the playoffs...wow, I never thought I'd say that. There is a chance the sun doesn't come up tomorrow morning, so just be prepared for that.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

69nites said:


> Near a beach?
> 
> not that I swim in lake michigan but we do have beaches you know


I should have specified, Tropical Location. I need warm weather and waters. I am southern, man. I can't be hanging out around the Great Lakes, too cold up there. 

Hett...I never thought the Cubs and the Rays would be the best teams in each of their leagues. That is crazier then anything. Clinched on the same night. If the two of us match-up in the Series, I will be happy with whoever wins. The Rays are my AL team. I lived in Orlando for a stint and became a fan of theirs. Not to mention it would be hard not to enjoy seeing two lovable losers in the series.


----------



## Hett

Rays play Thursday against the White Sox @ 2:30pm. I hate Guillen, I really want to beat him.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I would not be surprised to see the Rays sweep the Sox because of all the energy and emotion the Sox have used the last few days. This is either going to be a quick win for the Rays (because they have been a better team all year anyway) or a 5-game series they struglle in because of post-season experience issues. 

Cubs tonight at 6:30 and I think the Angels play after that. I will be splitting time with that and some TV shows that I usually watch.


----------



## sillywillybubba

i predict the redsox beat the angels in 4 games, and i think the whitesox will beat the rays in 5 games...then the redsox will beat the whitesox in 5 games and then will sweep the cubs in the world series.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I would love for the Red Sox to make it to the series to face the Cubs. We can get payback for 1918 when they beat us. Bunch of bastards. Not to mention, I think they are weakest team in the playoffs. Especially with Beckett not being 100%. Lester has been solid all season, but the middle of their line-up is not as fearsome without Manny and our 1-2-3 pitchers could easily handle them and keep them below 3-4 runs per game. As long as our bats keep up the good work the teams not named the Cubs are in for some punishment, first up is the Dodgers and we will show you what's up bitches. GO CUBBIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69nites

I'm telling you it's going to be a repeat of 1906


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I hope not. If you guys get to the series I say you just go all 1919 on us and give us the series. The bookies would probably not be happy but who cares.


----------



## nevrsummr13

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I would love for the Red Sox to make it to the series to face the Cubs. We can get payback for 1918 when they beat us. Bunch of bastards. Not to mention, I think they are weakest team in the playoffs. Especially with Beckett not being 100%. Lester has been solid all season, but the middle of their line-up is not as fearsome without Manny and our 1-2-3 pitchers could easily handle them and keep them below 3-4 runs per game. As long as our bats keep up the good work the teams not named the Cubs are in for some punishment, first up is the Dodgers and we will show you what's up bitches. GO CUBBIES!!!!!!!!!!!


beckett will be back in two games im not worried lesters looking great right now and were up 3 to 1

dempster however didnt look so good today
what he have 7....8 walks


----------



## nevrsummr13

cubs are my second favorite team btw
right behind the sox


----------



## 69nites

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I hope not. If you guys get to the series I say you just go all 1919 on us and give us the series. The bookies would probably not be happy but who cares.


well maybe if the cubs would cease to give away games in the post season we could have a repeat of 1906. I mean the cubs gotta make it to the world series to lose it


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I think we all know why I wasn't here to post last night. I was crying my eyes out after watching Dempster throw 4 straight balls after being up 0-2 on a batter. That guy would just psyche himself out. I hope Zambrano has a better showing or the "next year" talk will have to start up again. 

I don't consider this a championship or bust season, but I sure would like to win a playoff series.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Hamles pitched a great game and phils take game one! Tonight game will be tough but I think the phillies will pull it off. Go Phillies


----------



## RushFan

I will follow your advice UFCFan33, I got $50 on the Phillies.ray02:


----------



## B-Real

I was told I was crazy for thinking the Dodgers would beat the Cubs. Billingsley and Broxton are the shit. I'm so excited to be a Dodgers fan right now.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Whoever told you that you are crazy for thinking that is stupid. I knew that it would happen as much as I didn't want it to.

The Cubs were on a terrible streak since clinching and Zambrano and Harden had terrible Septembers (Big Z looked average since his no-no). OUr bats kept coming up short when runners were on base and you just can't expect to win when nothing is going right. If the playoffs started in August, then yeah, you would have been crazy, but they didn't.

Again us Cubs fans are left to speculate about next year.:sad02::sad02::sad02:

At least my AL team is still in it. Go Rays. Been a small-time fan of theirs since 2005 when I lived in Orlando.


----------



## Hett

Rays going for the sweep tonight!

I got emailed yesterday saying I can buy ALCS tickets on Monday...woohoo!


----------



## 69nites

Hett said:


> Rays going for the sweep tonight!
> 
> I got emailed yesterday saying I can buy ALCS tickets on Monday...woohoo!


Danks is pitching it's not happening tonight


----------



## sillywillybubba

THe rays may not sweep tonight, but tonight is the night the RedSox sweep the angels out of the playoffs, Josh Beckett is on the mound, and its at Fenway, so i give the angels no chance.. How sweeet would it be to see the sox vs dodgers in the world series, Manny vs the red sox, oh cant you see the drama there.....


----------



## B-Real

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Whoever told you that you are crazy for thinking that is stupid. I knew that it would happen as much as I didn't want it to.
> 
> The Cubs were on a terrible streak since clinching and Zambrano and Harden had terrible Septembers (Big Z looked average since his no-no). OUr bats kept coming up short when runners were on base and you just can't expect to win when nothing is going right. If the playoffs started in August, then yeah, you would have been crazy, but they didn't.
> 
> Again us Cubs fans are left to speculate about next year.:sad02::sad02::sad02:
> 
> At least my AL team is still in it. Go Rays. Been a small-time fan of theirs since 2005 when I lived in Orlando.


The second game when Zambrano was the starting pitcher, I was thinking oh nose, but he wasn't a factor.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Yeah he rarely is...I honestly hate Zambrano because he is about as consistent as a 4 yr old. I don't know if they are inconsistent but it sounded good.:thumb02:


----------



## Hett

sillywillybubba said:


> THe rays may not sweep tonight, but tonight is the night the RedSox sweep the angels out of the playoffs, Josh Beckett is on the mound, and its at Fenway, so i give the angels no chance.. How sweeet would it be to see the sox vs dodgers in the world series, Manny vs the red sox, oh cant you see the drama there.....


Don't be so eager to lose to the Rays again...


----------



## B-Real

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Yeah he rarely is...I honestly hate Zambrano because he is about as consistent as a 4 yr old. I don't know if they are inconsistent but it sounded good.:thumb02:


About as consistent as a four year old is at missing the toilet seat. :dunno:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Hett, I think it is my fault the Rays lost. I will not cheer for them anymore so as not to ruin it for the Rays fans. :dunno:


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Hett, I think it is my fault the Rays lost. I will not cheer for them anymore so as not to ruin it for the Rays fans. :dunno:


Well now I have someone to blame, they better still win because I just got 4 tickets to Game 1 on the ALCS.


----------



## 69nites

Hett said:


> Well now I have someone to blame, they better still win because I just got 4 tickets to Game 1 on the ALCS.


I've got a little faith in Floyd and I know we can hit the long ball on Sonnanstine. As long as Floyd can keep it together today Sox will walk away with the W.


----------



## Hett

69nites said:


> I've got a little faith in Floyd and I know we can hit the long ball on Sonnanstine. As long as Floyd can keep it together today Sox will walk away with the W.


I guess you're right, Floyd was shelled and the Rays won.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

See there...I undeclare my fanhood for the Rays and they get back to their winning ways.


----------



## Hett

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> See there...I undeclare my fanhood for the Rays and they get back to their winning ways.


I expect, no demand, you root for the Red Sox on Friday.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I hate the Red Sox, and will do what i must to see them lose. thnak you for helping me realize my potential.


----------



## truebluefan

I think it will be Philly/Red Sox in the world Series.


----------



## MJB23

Red Sox will win the world series this year, hopefully.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Phillies need to win this game tonight! Cant let those pesky Dodgers come back. Hopefully Blanton pitches well and goes far in the game. Time for the Off to step up and score some runs. Howards bat has been pretty quiet lately. Cmon Phils lets do this!


----------



## Hett

2-1 with Wakefield next, we shelled him last time.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Huge win tonight for the Rays. They needed that one.

They silenced Lester and destroyed Beckett. Rays will win it all this year. No way the Sox win, no way.


----------



## Hett

One more win!


----------



## The Legend

Phillies are going to win the World Series!


----------



## Hett

That just happened...


----------



## Hett

TBS can blow me, those douchebags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

**** the Red Sox *clap, clap, clap, clap, clap* **** the Red Sox

I hate them and they must not come back


----------



## Hett

woohoo


----------



## The Legend

Go Phillies!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hett

So I guess we never got a vbookie for the series? Oh well.


----------



## UFCFAN33

Just got back from class and I see C utley had a homer! Go Phillies


----------



## Hett

It's a 5 game series now. If the Rays don't beat Moyer with Garza throwing their is no way they can win the series.


----------



## UFCFAN33

3 more outs until were CHAMPS!!!!! Cmon phillies, lets do this!


----------



## Satori

GO PHILLIES GO :thumb02:


----------



## Satori

One more strike


----------



## Satori

raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: raise01: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## All_In

:thumb03::thumb01::thumb01::happy01: :happy03: :winner01::winner01: HOLY CRAP! I can't believe it! 25 years! Awesome game!


----------



## UFCFAN33

WE DID IT!!!!! I am sooooooooooooo pumped right now! Way to go guys. You brought smiles to all the fans !


----------



## Satori

BIG, BIG Congrats to all the Phillies fans---

ME INCLUDED:thumb02: LOL


----------



## UFCFAN33




----------



## The Legend

World Champs Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFCFAN33

The Legend said:


> World Champs Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damnit that sounds nice! We are the World Champs! I could die tonight and be happy!


----------



## Satori

UFCFAN33 said:


> Damnit that sounds nice! We are the World Champs! I could die tonight and be happy!



LOL---- U the man--- that does sound sweet---- raise01: raise01: raise01:


----------



## UFCFAN33

I don't see myself falling asleep tonight.


----------



## StDrgn

Congrats Phillies! Never would have thought this at the begginning of the year... or even the playoffs.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Two years and two cindarellas lose in the series.


----------



## Steph05050

probably the least watched world series right? thats what i heard....glad Phillies won though


----------



## NikosCC

Man i would have loved to go to the parade but im headed to Detroit tomorrow.. I'm just Happy that they WON... WOOO


----------



## Hett

I wonder how many other times in World Series history an American League manager kept in a short relief, left-handed pitcher, to bat, when a right-handed batter was first up next inning?


----------



## Steph05050

im sad...Greg Maddux is announcing his retirement on monday....i love the guy since the braves.....great pitcher


----------

